# MX Leader (nearly finished)......



## mauricer (Aug 3, 2009)

1997 frameset....
Campa Record Titanium 9-speed group
New Campa Record Headset
Campa Record Titanium Seatpost
New Campa Record Bottom Bracket
Cinelli Merckx Bars
Cinelli Merckx Stem

the only thing missing is the exchange of the ugly rigida dp18 rims against same black campa omega.....hubs are already campa record (of course).

what you think? i love it and that is exactly how i wanted it.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, super nice. I'm sooo jealous, my MXL is too large and I'm searching for a smaller frame. What size is yours? I love the color, and even though I think it looks great now, the new black rims will look sharp.


----------



## mauricer (Aug 3, 2009)

thx a lot. it is a 57 cm frame. i am not even sure it is big enough for me as i havent tried it yet. should work as i can normally ride anything between 57 and 59.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Stunning! 
Is that paint a silver-to-pearl 2-tone? I've never seen it before.
Congratulations!


----------



## mauricer (Aug 3, 2009)

it is indeed silver to pearl. thx


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow! That paint scheme is awesome! Very nice.


----------



## jsl (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic bike! One of the best paint schemes I've seen.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that bike says*

VROOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!

look it up Vroom is flemish ;o)


----------



## mauricer (Aug 3, 2009)

*good news for all of you searching an MXL!*

i am selling my mxl. since i rebuilt it this year with all the original parts it has never been used apart from one ride out. anyone interested in a pristine mxl in a unique colorway? frame size is 56 and i would send it anywhere in the world.


----------

